# Looking for a good conversion



## tblack007 (Apr 1, 2010)

A few years back I had my Shay converted to battery power and now its time to add another engine to my railroad. Unfortunately, the company, Throttle Up, Inc. is out of business. Their website doesn't give any follow up information. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a company or person that works miracles installing AirWire systems? Or, does anyone know what happened to Throttle Up? 

I'm located in the Pacific Northwest and definitely not experienced in the details of what's going on inside of my engines and I'm not a do-it-yourself'r when it comes to electronics.

Thanks in advance for any information or advice.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

You need Dave Goodson. I believe he's in your neck of the woods, and I hear there is nobody better when it comes to battery conversions - or anything else in the hobby, for that matter.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave is located in Kirkland, WA. you can reach him at [email protected] or by phone: 425-823-3507.

Thanks,
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If Dave is not interested in the Airwire installation, I believe Jonathan Beliese of Electric Steam Modelworks is very adept at these installations. 

http://www.rctrains.com/radio_control.htm 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tblack007 (Apr 1, 2010)

This is perfect. I knew that I would get some great ideas here! 
Thanks for the info. I will check out both of these gentlemen.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan Bliese...great guy and work does airwire find him HERE


----------

